# Spammer muss 11,2 Milliarden US-Dollar zahlen



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68031


> Der US-amerikanische Provider CIS Internet Services hat erneut vor Gericht eine happige Entschädigungszahlung für den Missbrauch seines Netzes durch Spam erwirkt. Richter Charles R. Wolle vom District Court for the Southern District of Iowa verurteilte im Dezember einen Spammer aus Florida zu einer Zahlung von 11,2 Milliarden US-Dollar. Der Beschuldigte, der per Werbeflut zum Beispiel auf Hypotheken aufmerksam machen wollte, darf außerdem drei Jahre lang nicht am Internet teilnehmen, wurde nun durch US-Medienberichte bekannt.


*träum*


----------



## SEP (5 Januar 2006)

Heise-Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> CIS-Chef Robert Kramer hatte vorgebracht, der Beschuldigte habe mehr als 280 Millionen unerwünschte E-Mails über das CIS-Netz geschleust, indem er die Domain cis.net fälschlicherweise als Bestandteil von Rückantwortadressen verwendet habe, um die wahre Herkunft des Werbemülls zu verschleiern. (...)
> Kramer erwartet nicht, dass er die ihm zustehende Summe ausgezahlt bekommt.


Wir stellen fest: Eine Spam-Mail kostet in den USA 40 US-$.

Und: Spammer sind (im Zweifel) keine Milliardäre ... :rotfl:


----------



## Teleton (5 Januar 2006)

Ich drücke denen die Daumen für die Zwangsvollstreckung.


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Januar 2006)

Interessantes Mandat - eine einzelne Vollstreckungsgebühr bei (umgerechnet) etwa 9,2 Milliarden Euro sind nach RVG immerhin knapp 9 Mio . € - Post- und Zustellungspauschale habe ich außer Acht gelassen ...

Hat der vollstreckbares Vermögen in DE?

Hallo ...

Hier bin ich ...

:supercool:


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

Leider nix zu holen und somit in Deutschland uniteressant.
Bei uns würde so einer mit "" Na du Schlimmer "" davon kommen !
Vielleicht  0 macht er einen Abflug Richtung Südsee.
Millionen Spams verschickt , ordentlich abkassiert , dann kann man auch einen kleinen Flug wagen !
Grüßle
Klaus0709


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68084


> Spammer sollen 1,4 Millionen Euro zahlen
> 
> Ein australisches Gericht hat der britischen Länderregistry Nominet 1,4 Millionen Euro
> Schadenersatz, Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten zugesprochen. Das Urteil schließt ein von
> ...


Australien macht es etwas preiswerter 28 E /Spam


----------



## drboe (7 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Australien macht es etwas preiswerter 28 E /Spam


Eigentlich ist es doch egal, ob man 11,2 Milliarden oder 1,4 Millionen nicht bezahlt bzw. nicht bezahlen kann, oder? Es ist mindestens im ersten Fall kaum anzunehmen, dass ein solches Vermögen vorhanden ist. Mehr als einige Cent pro Mail hat sicher keiner der ertappten Spammer erhalten. Vermutlich reicht es also bei den Streitwerten nicht einmal für die Prozess- oder Anwaltskosten. Ich habe daher den Eindruck, man möchte die paar Spammer, die man tatsächlich erwischen kann, stellvertretend für die übrigen in Regress nehmen. Strafe bzw. Schadenersatz muss sicher sein, aber bei der Höhe hat das Ganze nur noch symbolischen Wert. Und ist gewiß ungemein PR-fähig. Mehr kommt dabei wohl nicht herum und abschreckend wirken solche Beträge daher m. E. auch nicht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## SEP (7 Januar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ist es doch egal, ob man 11,2 Milliarden oder 1,4 Millionen nicht bezahlt bzw. nicht bezahlen kann, oder? (...) Mehr kommt dabei wohl nicht herum und abschreckend wirken solche Beträge daher m. E. auch nicht.


Den Rest des Lebens jeden nicht pfändbaren Cent abdrücken? Auf immer und ewig?? Mich schreckt das ab ...


----------



## advisor (7 Januar 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der vollstreckbares Vermögen in DE?


Urteilen von US Gerichten, die auf Strafschadenersatz hinauslaufen, verweigern deutsche Gerichte regelmäßig die Vollstreckbarerklärung (vgl. z.B. BGH, Urt. v. 4. Juni 1992  – IX ZR 149/91). Der spezielle Strafaspekt ist dem deutschen Zivilrecht fremd. Das ist auch der Grund, warum in Deutschland keine so hohen Entschädigungen zustande kommen können.


----------



## drboe (8 Januar 2006)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rest des Lebens jeden nicht pfändbaren Cent abdrücken? Auf immer und ewig?? Mich schreckt das ab ...


Du meinst sicher jeden pfändbaren Cent! Spezialisten lassen ihre Frau das Geld verdienen, haben keinen eigenen Cent und leben dennoch wie die Made im Speck. Oder man muss, weil man nicht zahlen kann, in den Knast. Da käme es dann noch zur Vollversorgung auf Staatskosten. 

Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass Du Dich von der Summe abschrecken läßt. Gib es zu: Du hast jetzt schon keine Neigung die Netze mit spam vollzumüllen. Würden abnorm hohe Strafen wirklich den Abschreckungseffekt haben, wie von den Befürworter behauptet, die Drakonische Gesetzgebung hätte sich längst weltweit durchgesetzt, Debatten über die Todesstrafe würden nicht geführt und der Begriff der Resozialisierung wäre nicht im Wörterbuch enthalten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68320


> Die erste in den USA unter dem CAN-Spam-Gesetz angeklagte Person wird voraussichtlich für mindestens zwei Jahre hinter Gitter verschwinden. Dies sei das Ergebnis einer Abmachung zwischen Staatsanwaltschaft und Verteidigung, teilte der Anwalt des Angeklagten, Juan Mateo, gegenüber der Tageszeitung Detroit News mit.


Das beeindruckt die Jungs wahrscheinlich mehr als Geldstrafen, die sie eh nie bezahlen.
US-Knasts sollen nicht die angenehmste Art sein, seine "Freizeit" zu verbringen.

cp


----------

